
Comment by Erik Spiekermann on Dribbble - tangue
https://medium.com/@espiekermann/ok-i-m-not-your-stereotype-3c3b06b1e816
======
dev360
I'm a web designer turned fullstack developer. Don't do as much design
anymore, but I like to go to dribbble to get inspiration and figure out how to
tweak layouts / styles in my personal projects.

I agree wholeheartedly that dribbble feels shallow, especially thin on the UX
aspect as a whole, but its still a great site for inspiration.

The UX part can't be had in still shots anyways. If anybody knows of a similar
site with ux interaction videos, I'd love to find out.

